# How to fix a warped limb?



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

gila ,
it may be an easy fix. pick up the current copy of traditional bowhunter. they have ann article on fixing twisted limbs using nothing more the hot water at the sink. we had a previous thread on this a while back you may even be able to read the story on line at tradyional bowhunter.

dave


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> But one of its limbs is warped.


Describe "warped."


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

this might help:











I've also heard of people stringing the bow and giving very slight twists (or "bump" as some say) to the affected limb over time while keeping the bow strung. I'm not sure of the details of that particular technique, though.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

longbowdave1 said:


> gila ,
> it may be an easy fix. pick up the current copy of traditional bowhunter. they have ann article on fixing twisted limbs using nothing more the hot water at the sink. we had a previous thread on this a while back you may even be able to read the story on line at tradyional bowhunter.
> 
> dave


 I tried this on a Bear Grizzly and it works!!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I fixed a small limb twist on my GM ll. Upper limb had about 1/4 of the string out of the groove (which is not a real problem but I am into fixing not real problems). Every time I unstrung it I counter twisted the limb (cold) and held it for 10 -15 seconds. After 5 or 6 times it's perfect.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

switchbackokie said:


> I tried this on a Bear Grizzly and it works!!


Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

also this months issue of traditional bowhunter has a section on fixing warped limbs.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Tajue17,

That is a great article in TBM and in case you didn't notice the guy that posted just before you is the person that wrote it.

Thanks Jason for explaining the process in detail. I've tried using a similar method before to straighten out a warped limb but didn't know all steps to take to do it right. Maybe that is why it still had some twist to it after my first attempt. When I try it again I'll follow your steps.


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

wow didn't even notice that,,,,,, about 5yrs ago I just got sick of stuff laying around and I threw away 5 or 6 bear bows that I got real cheap @ denton hills swap meet that all had twisted limbs and I just got sick of saying I'll fix that someday and chucked them all 

I always thought it was impossible to fix twisted limbs..


----------



## gila_dog (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I used a hair dryer to warm up the twisted limb, then just twisted it the other way with my hands. It seems to have worked. I can't see any twist any more, and the string lays right in the groove. The bow is really beautiful, and it shoots like a dream. I wish it was mine!


----------

